# Heather's first tank. small update 4.23



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Beautiful! Looks much larger than a 10.

Woman (if I am correct) IMO have a wonderful eye for planted tanks.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

Impressive! You're right about it being overstocked, but it's just incentive to speed up your upgrade to a larger tank :icon_lol:


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

wow that's pretty good for a 1st timer!!


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

@EdTheEdge Thank you! Yes I am female, but I think it's funny you say that some of my favorite tanks on here are from guys. Maybe it's just a gender-opposite perspective or something, haha. Thanks again for the compliment 

@redfalconf35 yes I feel so bad for it, but at the very least I keep up with pristine maintenance so, while they're crowded, they at least have awesome water quality. Unfortunately the upgrade on this tank may be a few months from now, as my boyfriend and I are living with my parents due to financial hardship. We're working on getting out on our own and banking on that happening after the holidays (yay overtime paychecks for retail work during peak shopping season!), but they're sadly stuck in the 10 for now because I don't have an LFS looking for the fish I took in and my parents don't have the space for a 29 or more optimally the 40br (what I plan on transferring this into). Trust me, though. They'll get the space they deserve as soon as possible!

@Down_Shift Thanks so much!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

^x3, on a really nice looking tank!


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Yes, good job, Heather. If it looks this good now, I look forward to seeing the tank progress as you further your skills. I'll be watching this one!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Very nice tank. You have a natural talent for scaping. I am keeping an eye on this one, too. And I admire you rescuing the fish. Just keep up with the water changes and you'll be okay with the fish load.


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone 

Anyone have any tips on getting my ludwigia repens to go red underneath the leaves? It's slightly pinkish now...my Power GLO light is high in the red spectrum, will that be good or bad for this plant? It's just been in the tank a few days now and it's sprouting new leaves but I can't tell their color yet because they're teeny right now. I'm leaning against upgrading my lighting since this is all eventually going into a larger tank and I'd like to save my money for a better light on the new tank...I like the way it looks now, but I'd really love some red color in there to compliment the Rasboras.

Also, tell me about root tabs. I'm still a planted tank newbie, of course...can I use root tabs and liquid flourish? One or the other, or both? Which is best?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome to TPT! Gorgeous tank!

I think people completely underrate those 15 watt T8s... my own favorite tank ATM is a 10gal just like yours. :wink:

Root tabs would be a good idea, especially for your sword and crypts. Though, the plants are probably going to outgrow this tank pretty soon. There's no such thing as a "bad" excuse to get another tank, though! :biggrin:

If you're using Flourish Comprehensive, that's pretty much only micros/trace supplements anyways (I think Seachem needs to rename this fert, it's rather misleading).

Your bulb choice is just fine if you like the appearance. Personally, I do like this bulb. Though I just saw a 9325k bulb at walmart and I almost snagged it...

Ludwigia hates me, so I'm afraid I can't speak too much to your issues with it... other than higher light, CO2, and ferts would be more likely to bring out red.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice! It's hard to believe that's your first try.


----------



## Moody636 (Oct 24, 2009)

This looks great! I'm kinda jealous, actually.


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

It's definitely my first try! I dunno, I'm somewhat of an artist, perhaps it's just my eye for detail. Thank you fir the compliments though. I'm still of the mindset that it's awful and pales in comparison to every tank I've seen on here, but I tend to be hard on myself when it comes to creative mediums. My own worst critic, I suppose. 

@laura, Oh goodness I know about them ourgrowing the tank. The ludwigia is brand new and everything else is relatively so, but the sword I've had since I started the tank in May and I have to trim leaves at least once a week to keep it that tiny. I'm no stranger to pruning and I actually enjoy it. I find it relaxing to tend to living art...but yes, it'll all be plunked into a larger tank soon enough! Thanks for your tips though  I may just have to deal with pinkish leaves until the big tank.

And yes, I fully appreciate my little 15watt bulb. It seems it's easy to grow anything in a 10 gallon (compact size perhaps?) But the bigger the tank, the crappier the stock lighting.


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

My Ludwigia is happy and the new growth is red. It's a bit bigger today and as such more noticable.

I have a problem though. My crypt is melting. I thought it might have had something to do with the bubble wall irritating it, and since I have no need for bubbles of the oxygen variety anyway, I unplugged it. Leaves are still melting off today. Might it need a few days to bounce back or something else a factor and it's just a goner? This is the first plant I've ever had melt if that helps at all. It's about a week old in the tank, also.

I sure hope not, I really like it as the back centerpiece.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

It'll come back. Crypts melt. It's what they do when they're not growing.


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

Church said:


> It'll come back. Crypts melt. It's what they do when they're not growing.


Ok thank you. I didn't think it was my fault. I bought one of the two at the store I work at and I noticed yesterday the one still in the store is melty too. I was a tad paranoid thinking it may be fungus or something else contagious. I'll bet it was just because our truck with the plants got delayed and it was in the dark for about 4 days.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

No... seriously, crypts just melt. It's very common. If they get uprooted, or replanted, or water params change a bit... they just melt. It usually has nothing to do with someone doing something wrong, or having been in the mail, or on a truck.

But they bounce back quickly!


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

Church said:


> No... seriously, crypts just melt. It's very common. If they get uprooted, or replanted, or water params change a bit... they just melt. It usually has nothing to do with someone doing something wrong, or having been in the mail, or on a truck.
> 
> But they bounce back quickly!


Ah. When you said not growing I assumed the darkness would be an obvious factor for that. But thanks for the reassurance, I'll just wait it out!


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

Went into the other LFS to pick up some Excel sincs the one I work at doesn't carry it, came out with new plant today. The story of my life. It didn't have a tag on it, but I believe it to be aponogeton ulvaceus. It has a bulb under all the root system, care to confirm?

The plant:









FTS for size reference:








In the bottom left corner. Yes it's dark, I've yet to master my tank photography skills, and I was using a whole new image editing software and had no idea how to lighten it up. It's probably not going to stay there. I'm in the market for a piece of DW with a smaller footprint (manzanita, optimally, but it's tough to find around here) and much of the tank will be rescaped once that happens.

And for kicks, a pic of the new reddish growth on the ludwigia:









I'm used to photoshop and I was using some crazy image software and couldn't figure out how to crop, so Mr. Rasbora snuck in the photo too


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

Any ideas on the plant anyone?

In other news, I'm adding a green ozelot on friday. I'm sick of the watersprite (it overgrows within 2 days) so I'm going to counter the green/white spots of the marble queen on the left with green/black of the ozelot on the right...I'll leave some watersprite in somewhere, but I won't have it as a main focus in the aquascape.

Also, a question...I'm thinking of a young yoyo loach (less than 2 inches) from a friend because I've read they're wonderful at getting rid of snails...is this true in all situations? Can one yoyo (temporary, I know they get too big for my tank and they like schools!) Take care of 30 or so 1/4-1/2 of a pea sized snails, and their oncoming babies?

I'm just frustrated with the snails. I can deal with a few because they eat stray algae, but once these multiplied and I started to see a few holes in my plants I want a solution...traps didn't work and I don't want to do chemicals so I juat wanted to be sure a small yoyo would help before I borrowed this one.


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

Hopefully I can get some new pics in tonight. I added the Ozelot, sold a good deal of the watersprite (I kept some around for good measure, I do enjoy it's looks). I also moved the c. lutea to the front because all the tall leaves from growing emersed melted off and shorter leaves grew back (love this, they're a much deeper green). It's happy as a clam now and about to finish melting the old leaves, it seems to be sending runners. I see one wee plantlet chilling next to momma plant so I'm thrilled. So much for research saying it's slow-growing (1-2 leaves monthly? Try 30!)

Anyway, photoshoot on the way tonight so new pics then


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

The plant does look like aponogeton ulvaceus, especially with your description of the bulb. As far as plant suggestions, what about rotala rotundifolia? It seems that the small leaves of the rotala could be a nice contrast for you.


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

Ugh. I never got pics up because I'm fighting god knows how many kinds of algae right now. Some brown on the glass, blue-green stuff on the plants, and kind of a hunter/forest green color stringy and/or fluffy stuff that's killing my MQ radican. I've pruned all the really bad leaves off, spot-dozing with excel and have cut the photo period to 4 hours. That seems to be helping a lot but quite frankly I'm embarassed at the state of my tank!

I'm hoping things even out quickly. Any tips based on the vague and poor descriptions of the algae types I'm fighting?

Sorry for typos...still figuring out this new iPod touch I got for Christmas


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Sounds like diatoms, Blue Green Algae (not really an algae), and Rhizoclonium you can check out this link: http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm It'll help confirm or deny the identities and gives you treatment. 

I don't see where you are dosing NPK. Without the macro nutrients, I suspect you'll continue to have issues.


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Sounds like diatoms, Blue Green Algae (not really an algae), and Rhizoclonium you can check out this link: http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm It'll help confirm or deny the identities and gives you treatment.
> 
> I don't see where you are dosing NPK. Without the macro nutrients, I suspect you'll continue to have issues.


BGA is definite...thanks for the link. Can I get macros in a n00b-friendly fashion, as in from a bottle bought at the lfs? I'm still in the process of doing research on dry ferts and don't want to "buy buy buy!" just yet before I fully understand. Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You can get the flourish Nitrogen, Phosphorus and Potassium. I am sure there are other brands, but that is what I started out with. If you have BGA, I would suggest going the Maracyn route. Then you'll need to add nitrogen to keep it from coming back.


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

I ordered the flourish npk kit from DFS...they accidentLly sent me two which is awesome because one of the phosphorus bottles exploded due to cold/freezing. The moral girl in me still wants to call tomorrow and let them know they sent me two, though

The fach that the phosphorus froze makes me wonder of that altered the hemical makeup of anything, as the potassium and nitrogen bottles were all slushy (and the phosphorus bottle that made it was almost frozen solid)

Anyway, I'm in the process of upgrading my lighting...I picked up a 2x26 watt CFL "reptile" hood on clearance from work that will have 10000k and 67000k replacement bulbs put in this Friday. I'm going to see about getting this algae under control and see how my plants do with the macros then add the new lights. I've made a DIY co2 container to go with the light upgrade so I think I've covered all my bases there. I'm just waiting on the glass/ceramic diffuser in the mail now.

I also added a small (azoo 180) powerhead for some additional flow since my filter is off to the far left side and I have a dead spot in the tank where the most hair/fuzzy type algae appears, hoping that might help. If not, it adds a nice sway across the whole tank that I like.


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm on my iPod and it's not letting me edit my last post correctly, but I ordered some new plants too, a narrow leaf java fern, some flame moss and java moss. I put an anubias nana in the tank also, but anchored it to a rock while I wait on Some new driftwood. Overall, this tank is probably going to go through some big changes I. The coming weeks, and I'll mAke sure to snap some pics tomorrow for some comparison.

I'm kind of afraid for the plants I ordered though...if my fert kit came frrozen I sure hope my plants come with some heat packs!

Lastly I did go the maracyn route with the bga and it has really worked! I feel like I'm really learning here and I thank you guys for that


----------



## chaosmaximus (Sep 29, 2009)

Heatherdersh said:


> The fach that the phosphorus froze makes me wonder of that altered the hemical makeup of anything, as the potassium and nitrogen bottles were all slushy (and the phosphorus bottle that made it was almost frozen solid)


No need to worry here, freezing really cant cause any problems for Nitrate and Phosphate. 

I was a bit worried too about dry ferts but after reading the sticky post about EI dosing on the fert forum I went ahead and found it works well. And for tanks as big as ours you will only need to buy once (and it is cheap compared to the liquids). 

I have found that pre mixing (using the bottles sold by GLA) helps because the amounts of dry ferts needed in a day are so small its almost impossible to measure with spoons. Do keep the bottles in the refrigerator if you do this though, otherwise you will be growing a ton of bacteria or similar in the bottles.


----------



## chaosmaximus (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh, one quick thing. With no CO2, EI is probably the wrong way for you to dose. But once you have a regimen figured out, dry is not bad.


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

chaosmaximus said:


> Oh, one quick thing. With no CO2, EI is probably the wrong way for you to dose. But once you have a regimen figured out, dry is not bad.


I plan on going EI once I run through this flourish plant pack. I am going to start injecting co2 after my new driftwood waterlogs and my new plants come in. Then I'll rescape, add the new lights and hook up the co2. I wanted to go "easy" with the more advanced ferts first so I can research EI. 

Thanks for the tips though, I'll keep it in mind when I take the plunge into EI


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

Photos! It's looking slightly pathetic right now *hides in embarassment* since I've pruned my plants to death getting rid of the algae. A lot of my ludwigia is gone and most of the wisteria too. 

I can't wait for my Java fern to fill up that empty spot in the middle. I'm debating doing more of a left-side scape, but I dig my swords and don't want to get rid of either to make room for the left theme.

Sorry again for the poor photos. I really need to look up some tank photography tips 

Current stock: 4x harlequin rasbora, 1x white cloud mountain minnow, 2x albino cory cats, 1x cremecicle lyretail molly
Plants: (too lazy to look up spelling on proper names, sorry) marble queen radican, ludwigia repens, ozelot sword, watersprite, cryptocoryne lutea, anubias nana, dwarf hairgrass, marimo, wisteria.

One of my cories loves the c. lutea, he'll just lay in the leaves forever and chill. It's cute 

Anyway:


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

More pics today. I decided to add sand as my substrate. For now I'm letting it intermix with the gravel, then I'll add more as necessary and fully cover up those few random gravel pieces in the front. These pics were taken literallly 5 minutes after I added the sand so it's pretty cloudy!!

Very cloudy:









Now with the flash:









Man I need to clean my glass, c. lutea baby plant next to mom plant (leaves were promptly unburied after photo) Check out the yellow/green leaf. It's been like two months and this thing is still holding on to some of it's emersed growth:









Molly inspecting the new sand:








He's got fin rot, yes. I bought him and stupidly didn't qt, but it worked out since I was dosing maracyn for the bga, and now he's active again. He was totally lethargic the day I got him, but he's mostly getting better now 

Cory cat:









And a few more from the tank before it was planted, because I love these guys:


















I'll get some more pics up in a few days once everything settles. Should I turn off my powerhead to let things settle, or will it really make a difference?

Anyway, tonight I'm running to the store to grab some yeast so I can hook up the co2 soon


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

Haha anyone else have in-jokes with family members over their aquarium hobby?

My younger sister just asked me if I was going to "tickle my plants" tonight. A few weeks ago I was brushing some diatoms off one of my swords and my other younger sister (though she's 19) asked me if I was tickling my plants. She scoffs at my hobby as a waste of time, but oh well. I told her that yes, I was in fact tickling my plants as it makes them grow faster. And she believed me by reason of "well you do some wierd things in there, I didn't know..." so now everytime I get out the fish tank toothbrush the family asks if I'm getting ready to tickle my plants. Pretty amusing.

Anyway my baby sis informed me that I should do so tonight to brush off the free-floating sand that's beginning to hang out on the leaves. I told her I've got it under control and they'll get a good tickling later.


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

Just got back from Wally world. $6.88 for diy co2 components and a pack of gum to boot? Can't beat that!

Tomorrow at work I'm gonna grab the new light kit I set aside for myself and get this tank growing. My algae issues are all but gone after some careful pruning, scrubbing and a handful of other methods. I'm going to wait a week to be sure nothing will creep back up, though. By then my new plants should be in and I'll be set.

I'm hoping to try my hand at a good foreground plant and actuly get some results this time.

This new light kit I'm buying has the potential to give me 52 watts of light over this tank. Over 5wpg of cfl...should I tone it down at first? Maybe buy 2 15 watt cfls at first, or should I just say screw it and "go big or go home" and use 2x26 watt cfls?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

My advice is to start out with less light. This comes from personal experience and a lot of agony over algae. I actually almost gave up the hobby because I went too high light. Once I decreased the lighting, the algae woes went away. 

It does look like the molly's fin is healing. I would just keep an eye on her and maybe do a second dose of the maracyn if it gets bad again. In the meantime, water changes works wonders for fin rot.

Once you get the co2 hooked up, be prepared to see your plants respond pleasantly. 

By the way, cories are my favorite fish, too! :biggrin:


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I'll definitely gowith less light.

And yep, I hAven't changed the water since I started dosing with maracyn, but my perameters are all normal and I've been testing daily to make sure of that. I finished the maracyn treatment today so a water change is on tomorrow's to-do list. The Molly really seems to be recovering well and I'm hoping for the best!


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh man, just for kicks I tested out that light just now...it's like night and day! The tank looks so much better with some more light. I put two 6500k 15 watt bulbs in giving 3 wpg of cfl. I snapped some pics before I switched it back to monitor for algae. I'm not near a computer but I'll get them up later tonight. 

The co2 I hooked up seems to have worked overnight (well, in the 8 hours I was at work). Some of my remaining ludwigia has grown an inch or so and reached the top (8 hours! Is this possible!?) and thr watersprite has some obviously new growth as well in the form of wee stalks with those curled up baby leaves. Perhaps it has to do with the NPK dosing this morning as well.

If I can keep my algae in check, this tank has just become that much more rewarding.


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

Yay more pictures! New lights allow for minimal photoshop attempts at lightening dark pics. Nothing more than a crop and sharpen for all of these. Still a bit unsettled from the sand floating around, but that'll right itself soon enough. The plants were covered when i took these photos!

FTS (don't worry, it's my camera that's crooked, not the tank!):








I need to get in there and clean up the visible equipment. We got some new black airline tubing in and I think I'll grab that once it's priced and on the shelf to replace the blue I have in right now. The blue airline on the left is my co2 I have running to an air stone. Not the most optimal way I know, but I haven't picked up a proper diffuser yet. The airstone on the right I run when the lights are off because I'm paranoid about ph swings and fish suffocating. I should at least try to hide the thing, haha. 

Anubias tied to a rock, waiting for it's proper home on my soaking driftwood:









My banana plant in a driftwood hole. I know they're wierd but I like them:









Lutea, I love this plant. It just might be my favorite in the tank:









Cory cat again. I've had these guys since i started this tank as a 5 gallon 2 years ago, they've been with me through all my errors, survived meltdowns, filter fiascos, the tank breaking, they're troopers and I can't get enough of them!








"What, you think this is yours?"

Another "dynamic swimming shot" for good measure:








That DHG is going when i kick on the new lights permenantly. I don't know what I was trying to do with is just plopping it in there like that anyway xD as for the marimo, I hate it with a burning passion, but my cory cats quite enjoy it, so I endure it for them. And try to hide it until they roll it out in the open as they have here now.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

are your plants growing with the sand?


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

problemman said:


> are your plants growing with the sand?


I've got a laterite/gravel mix under the sand


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

but im worried bout the plants rooting in the compact soil


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

problemman said:


> but im worried bout the plants rooting in the compact soil


Not sure what you mean. I've seen plenty of sand tanks they've always rooted wonderfully in the gravel...if the concern is about the sand creeping into the gravel and not allowing the plants to root that way, I pulled out quite a bit of gravel and added 1-2 inches of sand that I'll be planting stems in. The heavy rooters are already established (when removing gravel I found my marble queen's roots spanned the entire tank) so I don't forsee an issue there.

Maybe if you clairify your meaning I can figure out if it will be a problem...


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

what i mean is that a sand that fine finer then sugar will compact easily. roots cant really root well meaning grow and collect nutrients.


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

problemman said:


> what i mean is that a sand that fine finer then sugar will compact easily. roots cant really root well meaning grow and collect nutrients.


 Ah ok. in that case I'll kick it around during weekly water changes. Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## chaosmaximus (Sep 29, 2009)

hey, 

looks like things are going well.

I am ammazed by how much the sand and grave looks like bubble tea to me:










Chaos


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

get some MTS in there. they do a good job at that


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

chaosmaximus said:


> hey,
> 
> looks like things are going well.
> 
> ...


I didn't read your post at first because i just saw the image and thought "Why is there a picture of gravel and sand in a cup here?" and then I read it and had a good laugh. It totally does look alike!



problemman said:


> get some MTS in there. they do a good job at that


I thought about that as soon as you mentioned compacting substrate. I've temporarily got a yoyo loach in there though for pond snails so the MTS will have to wait a bit. Until then I'll just stir it during WCs


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

I have Cory cat eggs! This is exciting for me 

I'm not going to move them, I'll let nature take it's course, but if the eggs make it and I get free swimming fry I'll move them to my unplanted 20 long to grow out, then take them to the lfs for store credit


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Once you get the co2 hooked up, be prepared to see your plants respond pleasantly.


all i have to say is that you were so right! I had no idea it would make this huge of a difference! Now I know what I've been missing (and what my plants have been missing) these past months. It's like night and day.


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

A quick update:

This was my tank a week ago:









This is today, already needing a slight trim:








Added narrow leaf java fern, java moss, flame moss, sunset hygro and som red root floaters. Also got some bonus plants from the hygro/rrf package consisting of baby tears, a small grass plant and a taller stem plant that's small right now but resembles a peacock feather in shape, middle stem and long thin leaves spanning out to the side.

Sunset Hygro:









Red Root Floaters:









The tank is doing awesome with the higher light and CO2, plus macronutrients. It's like night and day from where it was at a few weeks ago!

Also, I'm debating ditching the swords and going wholly for bunches of stem plants in the background. I've got some p. stellatus on the way, and once this sunset hygro grows up I'll decide if I want to toss my swords that I've grown oh so attatched to for some reason.


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

Bought myself a Rena heater. It's gigantic and ugly but it's adjustable unlike the old walmart heater I had that kept the water 73 at best.

It says it's not as effective if placed horizontally in the aquarium...anyone know how true this is? I'd rather put it horizontally for aesthetics, but if it's bad at heating that way I'll just hide it vertically with plants.

I know a lot of people on here don't use heaters so you all might not have input but I wanted to ask. I've found a few ich spots on one of my rasboras (I have a feeling it may have been eBay plants) and I'm going to treat the tank naturally with lots of water changes, heat and plant-tolerable amounts of salt. Anyway my point is I want this heater to function as accurately as possible for now but can I place it horizontally after the ich treatment?


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

Thought it was ich, turned out to be sand stuck to the little guy. He flicked it off in a fit of "OMG HAND IN TANK!" when I installed the new heater. Oh well. I have an adjustable heater now.

Went to the LFS today to grab some MTS and they threw in a free plant! With another connected! Free snails...free plants. Score much? I'm happy. Only they don't know what it is. Care to ID anyone?


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Heatherdersh said:


> Thought it was ich, turned out to be sand stuck to the little guy. He flicked it off in a fit of "OMG HAND IN TANK!" when I installed the new heater. Oh well. I have an adjustable heater now.
> 
> Went to the LFS today to grab some MTS and they threw in a free plant! With another connected! Free snails...free plants. Score much? I'm happy. Only they don't know what it is. Care to ID anyone?


Looks like vallisneria. Easy to grow plant and makes for a good backdrop. Of course, I'm no expert on identifying plants.


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

dj2005 said:


> Looks like vallisneria. Easy to grow plant and makes for a good backdrop. Of course, I'm no expert on identifying plants.


That's the conclusion we came to over in the plant section. Just wish I knew what type it was.


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

Picture update!

6 days later and I'm beginning to have myself a jungle.

I ditched my MQR sword, moved the c. lutea over there (no melting yet, YAY!) left the baby plant where it was, and put the mysterous val in the place of the lutea, just to have some interest over there. It will likely move into the Ozelot's spot if I decide to move that (I'm keeping it though, I'll cram it into my 2 gallon betta tank if I have to!)

Please excuse my blackwater feel. Wood is still leaching tannins. And my water level. Today is water change day, it shall be fixed!

Dramatic 3/4 view:








Nice view of the new p.stellatus. I like this plant. I put it in friday and I've already got 1/2"-1" of new growth. New growth is green though, I may have to do some experimenting to figure out how to get it purple. I need to find something to do with my diy co2 also. They're an eyesore.


The same picture under two different lighting conditions. Please forgive my makeshift funnel up front. I'm a dummy and forgot to move it:









Again, 









Compare the sunset hygro in these pics with the one in my last picture update. It was barely peeking up over the driftwood and now it's grown about 3 inches in 6 days. Same for my ludwigia, it's getting bushlike because I keep trimming and replanting because it's growing so fast. Co2 and high lighting is pretty well wonderful.

Anyway lastly are my Rasboras. And you can see new growth on the anubias, yay! And the little bit of java moss is doing it's thing now. When I got it it was so flat. It's starting to stand up now, woot.








I've been somewhat haphazardly planting that giant baby tears right there. I'm trying to see what it's going to do. Internet says it only grows to 6" so I might try a midground carpety thing around the sided of the driftwood. Like I said, I'm trying to figure out exactly what it does when left to grow before I start messing with it.


----------



## seds (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow, it's really coming along nicely. Those little rasboras add a hint of tranquility to an erie alien world.

The vals are looking mighty fine over there on the right.


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

seds said:


> Wow, it's really coming along nicely. Those little rasboras add a hint of tranquility to an erie alien world.
> 
> The vals are looking mighty fine over there on the right.


Thank you! And I love my little fish  I like the "clean" look of fishless aquariums, but I could never do away with fish completely, they offer the exact tranquility you mentioned and for me the hobby is all about fish with plants, not just the plants.

Even though most of us here don't stick strictly to biotopes and lots of the plants and fish come from completely opposite sides of the planet, the look of fish combined with real live plants is so much more natural looking and aesthetically pleasing than fake decor (no matter how close it may be to looking natural).


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

I have real pearling!

This is exciting. I moved the co2 diffuser today...I put it under the mini powerhead about an inch from the intake so all the co2 bubbles get sucked right in and are dispersed throughout the tank. That was about two hours ago and my plants are telling me they really like it.

I've had the standard bubbles clinging to the undersides of leaves for quite some time now, but now the bubbles are rolling off like I've seen in planted tank videos. Of course I couldn't share this excitement with my family or friends because they just don't get my hobby, so I came here because I know you guys understand.

Anyway, yay! Excitement! I'll try to grab a video tomorrow


----------



## skiboarder72 (Oct 13, 2006)

Looks awesome! I love the overgrown look!


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

New plants today! 

Blyxa Japonica, Ludwigia Glandulosa and Polygonum 'Kawagoeanum' which I LOVE, and got way more than expected so that was a super bonus  I desperately wanted some firey red and between that and the l. glandulosa I'm set. That tank is starting to get a bit collectoritis-y I know and I'm done buying plants. I'm perfectly content with my tank (well, aside from that BGA you guys can see below the substrate line xD).

I'm going to let everything settle and grow in, then likely do a full rescape, substrate change*, the whole 9 yards once my tax return comes in. After that I'll decide if there are any plants I can part with and my tank will go from there. 

*I'm totally torn between laterite capped with pool filter sand and just plain flourite sand (black). I can't decide if I preferred the dark or light substrate.

Anyway, all the plants came in nice and healthy and I'm hoping I can keep them that way. I'm going to watch them and since I'm having zero algae issues aside from the BGA, I may upgrade my lightbulbs since I've only got 2x15 in now and the fixture can hold up to 2x26. Then add another gatorade of co2 if needed. Speaking of which, I totally need a drop checker if I do this, for now I eyeball it (no stressed/gasping fish, lots of plant growth, no algae, seems in balance) but if I add another bottle I'd rather have a visual indicator that's not my fish going belly up, haha.



Now, to the point. I snapped a few pictures and I want to ask which one you guys think is best, for future reference so I can use those settings for tank photos. Thanks for dealing with the same photo x3 haha.

Photo 1:








(Betta is temporary til his 5 gallon comes in)
Photo 2:









Photo 3:









To me photo 1 looks best, but I am uber fail at tank photography so any input would be awesome.

I also acquired a snail with my new plants, but it doesn't look like your average pond snail (well, I've only ever seen black ones)...it's not a ramshorn and definitely not an MTS, so I took a picture and thought maybe you wonderful people could help me figure it out


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

The l. glandulosa rooted, so I've got it spread throughout the tank in unobscured lighting to let it really take hold.

My Blyxa is melting a little which makes me sad because it's awesome...the stems are all healthy though so I'm hoping for a rebound.

I've been dosing EI with the flourish line (and no gh booster, my water here doesn't need it) and I've experienced ridiculous plant growth and zero algae! I love it.

Come on tax return. Rescape and an actual planned layout then!


----------



## Taysius (Dec 23, 2009)

Photo one looks good. The tank is great and I really like how the blue of your betta pops out in the tank.


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

Taysius said:


> Photo one looks good. The tank is great and I really like how the blue of your betta pops out in the tank.


Thank you! I'm debating leaving Sgt. Pepper (I always name my betta xD) in there...it's not terribly pushing the stocking and he loves it (plus I like the additional color). He's not an aggressive betta, he's perfectly content laying on the banana plant leaves. I'm going to watch my water perameters and decide if he stays or moves into the 5 gallon.


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

I like photo one as well. Tank looks really good. It's amazing how many different colors there are! Don't worry too much about the blyxa. Sometimes it takes awhile for it to get comfortable


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

Amazonfish said:


> I like photo one as well. Tank looks really good. It's amazing how many different colors there are! Don't worry too much about the blyxa. Sometimes it takes awhile for it to get comfortable


Thanks for the compliments  I love the colors too...I deal with color on a somewhat daily basis (I draw for money haha) but I can really appreciate the true variations in color when I see it in front of my face...planted tanks provide that in a somewhat natural sense...yeah we add ferts and all but those colors still exist in real life, not on a computer or colored pencil, paint or marker. I think that's a good deal of why I'm so drawn to the hobby. It's living art for me.

Anyway, I'm glad you said that about the blyxa, I looked it up on here and read "oh it's gonna die" period, so that's reassuring I'll cross my fingers and hope for the best!!


----------



## Taysius (Dec 23, 2009)

Heatherdersh said:


> Thanks for the compliments  I love the colors too...I deal with color on a somewhat daily basis (I draw for money haha) but I can really appreciate the true variations in color when I see it in front of my face...planted tanks provide that in a somewhat natural sense...yeah we add ferts and all but those colors still exist in real life, not on a computer or colored pencil, paint or marker. I think that's a good deal of why I'm so drawn to the hobby. It's living art for me.


I have the same feelings towards planted tanks. It allows me to be creative with something I love, which is animals. It takes things to a whole new level too. You can't totally be in control of what happens within your tank. Sometimes plants or fish just don't work out for whatever reason and you have to figure out a way to remedy it. Really twists my brain sometimes and I like it.

Glad to hear you're considering keeping the betta in. He really looks great!


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

Taysius said:


> I have the same feelings towards planted tanks. It allows me to be creative with something I love, which is animals. It takes things to a whole new level too. You can't totally be in control of what happens within your tank. Sometimes plants or fish just don't work out for whatever reason and you have to figure out a way to remedy it. Really twists my brain sometimes and I like it.
> 
> Glad to hear you're considering keeping the betta in. He really looks great!


Exactly! It's almost like a science project. You have to tweak all the right variables to make a healthy thriving ecosystem, fish and plants together...and even then there will always be something that happens to throw you for a loop. Fish spawning on their own accord, plants dying or better yet, thriving and even flowering..you just never know!

It's funny, my dad asked me why I spend to much time on my tank. Back when he kept fish he was a fake decor, fish and a water change once a month kind of guy. It's not just a fish tank for me, it's a rewarding (and at some times challenging) hobby.


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm quite literally going back to the drawing board on this tank. I'm in the process of inking a quick drawing of my vision of the rescape. I paused for a smoke break and figured I'd update. I'll post the final drawing/sketch here and probably in the aquascaping forum after I lay color down tonight or tomorrow to see how you all think it will work out.


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

And unfortunately that was an empty promise...scanner crapper out. Oh well.

In other news, is anubias nana known for pearling? I didn't think it was but I added 26 watt lights today and it's been sending outna steady stream of micro bubbles since about 20 minutes after lights on. Either way it's thrilling me


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

I got some new plants in today (rotala sp. 'colorata' and a stem of limnophila aromatica to try my hand at) and after planting I can't stand how messy my tank Is right now so I said "screw it" and ordered my substrate as I was buying bunny food on DFS today. So yay! Within the next week I'll have a full tank redesign. As of now I've got my entire foreground full of stem plant clippings growing out. I can't wait to get it organized!


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

Fed Ex just came with my Eco-Complete.

20 minutes to lights on then I get to DO WORK. Yay!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Here is the cheapest drop checker i've found on the net so far. Hope it helps out.
http://aqmagic.com/store/product_info.php?pName=chameleon-drop-checker

gl with the tank. l'm looking forward to seeing it come alive.


----------



## Takedakai (Jan 4, 2010)

Hope the re-scape goes well, looking forward to seeing the new look!


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

How's the blyxa doing?


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

rescape done! About to take a much-needed* smoke and lunch break then be back to fiddle with pictures.

Thanks for the drop checker info, I've seen that one as I've bought other stuff from him, I just hate how long shipping is (Though with as long as I've been looking for an inexpensive one stateside I could have had it 3 times over, haha)

The blyxa is doing ok. It's stopped melting but new growth is minimal, though I discovered today that it's rooting like crazy. I'm hoping a mineral-rich substrate will help to boost it's growth.

*yes I'm crazy, I redid my tank before I had a meal or a morning cigarette in me.


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow that bioclear packet thingy the eco-complete comes with works super fast!


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

And here are the photos. It's not perfect by any means, it still is a little chaotic, but I'm much happier with it now 









Glory! A real deal plant substrate!









A bucket o' fish. They hated this, they were so dull and stressed when I finally was able to get them back in the tank.









A bucket o' plants. Didn't realize i had enough to fill a 2 gallon bucket to the top.









Adding the substrate. I picked up one of those rock terraces. It's kind of ugly right now, but I'm hoping I can get some ground cover to make it dissappear. It just looks cheesy in there now.









Filled, planted and cloudy. The Blyxa isn't staying there, that's just it's grow out place since most of it melted on me when I got it initially.









Clear with fishies home sweet home, and colored up nicely.

I did a major trim of just about everything when I replanted so it's still got some growing in to do. Like I said earlier, overall I'm happier with it now as I actually planned where everything was supposed to go instead of having a new plant and chucking it in the teeniest empty substrate space.

Also I didn't realize it until today, but I have 4 baby vals, and one on the way! Soon I won't know what to do with them all, I'm sure..

also, the java moss. that damn java moss. I don't know what's going on with it to be honest. I'll figure something out.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

wow nice look l might suggest planting the vals at the very back just so they don't block the view of your tank


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

!shadow! said:


> wow nice look l might suggest planting the vals at the very back just so they don't block the view of your tank


Good idea  I've stressed the fish enough today but I think I'll try moving them more towards the back tomorrow


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

!shadow! said:


> wow nice look l might suggest planting the vals at the very back just so they don't block the view of your tank


The imposing Val has been moved and it looks great. I don't know what I was thinking when I put it in front of the rotala anyway! Well I do, I was trying to hide the heater, but the rotala itself will do that in time. Thanks again for pointing that out


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Great work!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Heatherdersh said:


> The imposing Val has been moved and it looks great. I don't know what I was thinking when I put it in front of the rotala anyway! Well I do, I was trying to hide the heater, but the rotala itself will do that in time. Thanks again for pointing that out


np i'm glad i could be some help to ya


----------



## sdy284 (Feb 21, 2008)

isn't your tank going to cycle again?


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

sdy284 said:


> isn't your tank going to cycle again?


Doubtful. I left all kinds of mulm under the new substrate and kept my filter media and housing along with my plants housing amounts of beneficial bacteria in old tank water (you can see some media in the orange bucket with the fish) so I'm really doubting it'll cycle again. It's a ok now.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

sdy284 said:


> isn't your tank going to cycle again?


l was gonna ask that question too but he beat me to it


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

!shadow! said:


> l was gonna ask that question too but he beat me to it


Haha I was very careful to make sure a good deal of that nasty goodness stayed in the water when I pulled the old substrate out. I actually thing that's a good deal of why the water was so cloudy when refilling as I've seen Eco complete fillings look much clearer than mine did at first. I'm keeping my fingers crossed, but I have a high bioload so I thing I would have seen an ammo spike already if one was coming!


----------



## sdy284 (Feb 21, 2008)

icic, because i've been wanting to change out my substrate as i think it's the source of my aweful plant growth (or lack thereof) 

MTS capped with something pretty does sound like a good idea. I really dont' want to go through the process of wetting/drying etc. can i buy something throw it in the tank, cap it & be good to go?


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

sdy284 said:


> icic, because i've been wanting to change out my substrate as i think it's the source of my aweful plant growth (or lack thereof)
> 
> MTS capped with something pretty does sound like a good idea. I really dont' want to go through the process of wetting/drying etc. can i buy something throw it in the tank, cap it & be good to go?


I'm no substrate expert, but if you're looking for something easy I know API has a product called "pure first layer laterite" or something along those lines and it's made to be the bottom layer with a cap of your choice. You'll want to unload your fish and whatnot and preserve your biological filter as I did because the laterite is very dusty...also if you go that route, make sure it's got a good cap for the same dust reasons. 

Like I said, I'm no expert though, that's just the "plug and play" simple route. If you're looking for a bit more in-depth answers, try the substrate forum...that's where I did all my "research" on my substrate change.


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

Here's a new shot afte I moved the val back. So much cleaner!








The fish are blurry, but I like this picture. I tried the lights out method and got the truest-to-life color yet in a photo. I'll be photographing this way from now on.

And OMG. I love the smell of Limnophila Aromatica!


I also uploaded a quick video. It's blurry, but you can tellit was just feeding time, the rasboras are still checking the surface 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGTQ8-ILreY
(forgive the noise, the dishwasher is running. Also if someone could tell me how to embed a video on here I'd love you forever.)


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Very pretty. It looks even better than the last update. If you love the smell of Limnophila Aromatica, you should taste it. Very nice herb.


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Very pretty. It looks even better than the last update. If you love the smell of Limnophila Aromatica, you should taste it. Very nice herb.


That's so funny! I thought about tasting it but I wondered if the aquarium enviornment made it unsuitable for such.

Thanks for the compliments also  I'm still learning so I really appreciate them


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

Ah woe is me. I have maybe ten blyxa japonica plants growing but my cory cats won't let them root! Haha every time I look at the tank a new one is floating. These little plants need to gain some substance to hold up to the cory cats.

I so wanted to do an HC forground too...but I doubt the'll let that root either.

Any tips on keeping plants rooted when one has rough fish? Specifically when trying to grow HC? I'm afraid to order the plant if it will never take hold.


----------



## Taysius (Dec 23, 2009)

i don't have any advice for your plants and cories but I will say everything looks great. I'm leaning against cories in my 20g for the same thing you're mentioning. I wonder if I let everything get well established for a few months if getting cories would be ok then? Who knows...

The tank really looks lovely. Hard to believe it's only a 10g with all of those plants!


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

Taysius said:


> i don't have any advice for your plants and cories but I will say everything looks great. I'm leaning against cories in my 20g for the same thing you're mentioning. I wonder if I let everything get well established for a few months if getting cories would be ok then? Who knows...
> 
> The tank really looks lovely. Hard to believe it's only a 10g with all of those plants!


Thank you  it means a lot because I'm still sort of a n00b.

That's exactly what I was thinking about waiting on the corys though...I can't do anything about it in my ten gallon, I love the cats and will never get rid of them! In my next planned tank I'd like 6 or so Sterbai corys...but I'm not going to add them until my plants are established. Other users love the pygmy corys due to their smaller bioload and less boisterous nature, maybe those would work for you? I dunno, I prefer the full-sized ones. I'll say from experience, though...let your plants root first! It's a PITA replanting every day.


----------



## Taysius (Dec 23, 2009)

Heatherdersh said:


> Thank you  it means a lot because I'm still sort of a n00b.
> 
> That's exactly what I was thinking about waiting on the corys though...I can't do anything about it in my ten gallon, I love the cats and will never get rid of them! In my next planned tank I'd like 6 or so Sterbai corys...but I'm not going to add them until my plants are established. Other users love the pygmy corys due to their smaller bioload and less boisterous nature, maybe those would work for you? I dunno, I prefer the full-sized ones. I'll say from experience, though...let your plants root first! It's a PITA replanting every day.


Yeah, I could never suggest to get rid of cories. They are just too adorable and I love them as well. I actually have 4 habrosus cories in my 5g. They act just like my mom's peppered cories but are too small to shove things around. 

Maybe some larger stones positioned around the base of the plants would help until the roots have had a chance to grow out would help?


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

Taysius said:


> Maybe some larger stones positioned around the base of the plants would help until the roots have had a chance to grow out would help?


Ah that idea is totally the obvious answer. I did it before the rescape but silly me, I tossed the rocks with the old substrate. I'll grab some from work for temporary use


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Heatherdersh said:


> rescape done! About to take a much-needed* smoke and lunch break then be back to fiddle with pictures.
> 
> Thanks for the drop checker info, I've seen that one as I've bought other stuff from him, I just hate how long shipping is (Though with as long as I've been looking for an inexpensive one stateside I could have had it 3 times over, haha)
> 
> ...


l should have listened to you but NOOOO l had to be ignorant... i've waited 8 days now and no drop checker : / next time i'll order from Gla.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

you could always try plant weights...im doing a dry start method


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

!shadow! said:


> l should have listened to you but NOOOO l had to be ignorant... i've waited 8 days now and no drop checker : / next time i'll order from Gla.


Yeah it comes from Singapore or Malaysia (I'm not sure which, I've seen both on the postage so I dunno!) So it takes a while. I ordered my flame moss, java moss and fern from there and it took about 11 days. I ordered a marimo from them a year-ish ago
and I remember that taking about the same time too. It's not sooo bad, it's just not the 2-4 days I'm used to ordering within the stated, haha. I haven't done it yet, but I'm gonna go with GLA when I get around to it though, simply because they include a 4dKH solution in the order and that'll be handy while in the "learning stages" (quotes because I can't imagine it will take much to learn which shade of green is good) to get a proper co2 reading and not one influenced by whatever water I can find close enough to 4dKH.

Also, don't be surprised if [email protected] adds you on facebook/twitter as soon as you leave feedback...He did me within like two days the first time and it kinda freaked me out at first but I went with it XD the more plant-brained friends the merrier!



problemman said:


> you could always try plant weights...im doing a dry start method


I thought about this but my few plant weights are currently tied up in the rotala I got from you. It's rooting well now so I may be able to pull them off to keep the blyxa down. It did stay rooted for a whole day today though, so I'll knock on wood and hope I got it in there good enough to keep it in the ground.

I'm totally going dsm when I set up my 40...I want a forground but my fish won't have it!


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

I did I test today, knowing that it could mean my little blyxa garden would be floating in a matter of minutes, but I think it's taken hold.

I dropped shrimp pellets right in the center of the blyxa and watched the cory cats go to town. 30 minutes later the've devoured their meal and the blyxa is still intact 

Overall since the substrate changed I've had a lot less floating plants in general. I know I'm preaching to the choir here but I can only assume it means my plants are really rooting well with the new substrate, and I'm happy  once my sister leaves for class* I'm going to take some plant close-ups and get them up here to show the drastic change in color alone. Also my moss is growing like mad for some reason. I don't know why because logically the substrate would have nothing to do with that as they don't root there, but it's growth and I'll take it!

*i have to use her camera for photos and she laughs at me when I photograph my tank...so I prefer to photograph my tank when no one is home to think I'm goofy, haha


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

Closeups!

Polygonum 'Kawagoeanum' 









Top view:









Sunset Hygro top view:









Pogostemon Stellatus. I thought I had killed this plant...I jumped into "hard plants" too soon with this one and every leaf melted off. Got a fert regime down and good co2 going and it's recovering. Can't wait til it's big again 









Ludwigia Repens (never thought i'd see it this color when I bought it)









Top View:









Limnophila Aromatica. I didn't think I'd really see these colors until it got taller than this, so I'm thrilled 









Top view:









And another FTS. (LOOK AT THE VAL. IT'S SO HUGE.)









Speaking of that val...can I cut the leaves to length, or do I have to pull the individually from the bottom? The latter will be a PITA, haha.

And this picture was a fun photoshop I just did. The wierdness color is last week, and the normal color is today. Woo growth!


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

Just got a large clump of HC in the mail. It's been floating about 30 minutes and already has a nice coating of pearls

But whoo patience. I need it today.

My jenday conure is in the same room as the tank and he's having LOUD DAY so I just might explode in frustration planting stem by stem while listening to his incessant screaming. Pray for me please, hahaha.


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

HC is planted and has survived the wrath of the cory cats for 5 minutes or so. I also survived the process with a screaming parot six feet away from me. Although for a minute there Barbecued Conure did start looking like good dinner...Haha I kid, I kid.

I had no idea it was as small as it is. I mean inknew it was small, but I had never seen it in person until today. It's so tiny and cute, haha. Hopefully i can manage to keep it alive...I really like it and I want a carpet so badly. Photo update tonight after the sun goes down so I can take dark room pics  

Scooter (conure's name) reminds me though...since drs foster and smith made the new aquatics site I can no longer buy bird, rabbit and fish supplies at the same time for the same shipping. Is there a way to get around this or will I be stuck paying shipping twice if I want to order stuff for my tank and my other pets? I may start a thread in "other websites" and ask there, because I know I'm not the only person on here with a menagerie of pets.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Too cute of a description you have there. Is Scooter pictured in your avatar? Handsome bird! I must say you have some of my favorite plants in your tank. It looks like your co2 and fert routine is really paying off for you. Here's keeping my fingers crossed for your HC to stay rooted.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Enjoyed the journal so far! I think the tank looks great and you seem to be having a great time trying different plants. Remember to stash a little $ away for a C02 regulator and tank each paycheck. You'll be glad you did. Mixing up new batches of yeast every two weeks may not be high tech, but it sure is high maintenance. (to me anyway.... a lot of people do great with DIY Co2) 

I read this whole journal, and didn't realize your bird's name was Scooter until just a few posts ago. My Dad had a conure named Scooter too!!!! Although, his Scooter was kind of mean to everyone except my Dad. 

Keep up the good work and keep the pics coming!


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

I did a bad thing today. In a moment of weakness I bought 2 GBRs at the lfs today. I went in for excel, came out with microsword, scarlet temple and the GBRs. If I'd known they were having a BOGO sale I wouldn't have gone this weekend, haha.

Anyway, the Sgt. Pepper and the molly will be moving within the week. I do have to say it's funny watching the betta stalk the GBRs...he's hiding in the sword and creeping closer and closer...then the GBR will turn around and betta will hide again. 

As far as I can tell I have a female and an unknown. If that changes and I have 2 males, I have a friend who will take one. If they get to be too aggressive in the 10, and/or as they get too large and cramped I'll move them over to my 20 non-planted tank*

So yeah. Bad impulse buy but at least I've got options and alternatives if they don't work in this tank.

*will be planted some day...this 10 has been my learning experience tank that I'm moving into a 40breeder this summer...after that the 20 will get green.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

gbr's are awesome fish. Mines unfortunately didn't make it due to hole in the head (medicine didn't make it in time). l think you'll love the breeder it has a lot of potential and the dimensions are perfect imo.


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

!shadow! said:


> gbr's are awesome fish. Mines unfortunately didn't make it due to hole in the head (medicine didn't make it in time). l think you'll love the breeder it has a lot of potential and the dimensions are perfect imo.


yeah I've planned from the beginning to have them in my eventual 40brdr but I've never seen them locally. I saw them in the lfs today and I couldn't resist. 

I love them already. They've colored up immensely and are even brighter than they were at the lfs now. I hope they do well for me...I've read many horror stories about new keepers losing them left and right. 

Sorry about your loss, though. For a minute I forgot about the risk of HITH since they are cichlids. I'll keep an eye out on mine and if I notice any signs I'll express order the meds straight away.


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

Here's a quick pic from my blackberry (which has the worst camera ever)










the bluer one on the right is the "unknown." the one on the left has a pinkish tinge on it's belly so I'm thinking that's the female. Time will tell I suppose. If I can find my sister's camera and get on a computer rather than mobile i'll try to get some better pics up.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Beautiful tank


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

GBR pair:








I'm so happy to see these guys eating frozen food like champs. They haven't messed with any pellets yet, but they go nuts for bloodworms!









Very blurry FTS. Couldn't find my sister's camera so I had to use my other sister's point-and-shoot and couldn't get a decent shot. Oh well. Sucky update is better than no update, right? I've got plant growth out the wazoo. And unfortunately some algae (note bba in GBR pic). I've decided to set aside a portion of my tax return to go pressurized with my co2. I'm going to put half a GLA paintball reg aside and save the rest over the next few weeks.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Those rams are beautiful!!!!! I want two of those so badly!!!!


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

fastfreddie said:


> Those rams are beautiful!!!!! I want two of those so badly!!!!


I got a crazy deal on them and couldn't resist. They're usually stickered at 15 a pop (I say stickered because they never have them in stock, haha) but I got two for 9.53 after tax! I had planned on ordering them from liveaquaria when I got my 40 set up since I know a few people who have received beautiful rams from them but when I saw this deal I could not pass it up. I know liveaquaria's shipping is steep, but might that be an option for you If you want some? That or I occasionally see them up in the SnS on here


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

Ugh. My subtitle has proven true. I've got bba, staghorn and hair algae like crazy. I can't decide if it's because my co2 isn't being dispersed well or if it's just coincidence because my slow-growing plants are on the side that's getting algae. It's probably th latter because the algae on the affected half of the tank is pearling away.

I'm cutting my wattage, photoperiod and once this batch of co2 runs out i'm doing a blackout. I've got to get rid of this though because it's making me lose interest in my tank, and that makes me sad.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh no, don't be sad and don't lose interest. You can whip that algae. Don't worry!

I think you are on the right track by reducing wattage and photoperiod. If you lose a species or two, don't worry about it. You can add them back later. Too much light is the #1 reason behind algae. Start with reducing light. That will slow the tank down, and then you can focus on plant deficiencies and getting consistent Co2 levels. Once those are in check, you can add some higher light plants back in, and you may be surprised to see them grow, even at light levels below what you are using now.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

I know you mentioned wanting to start the EI method back on p.3? Did you ever get that going? 

If not, I would give it a try. Your plants can't out-compete the algae if there are deficiencies, and I find EI way easier than playing the mad scientist every week and testing the water (especially for lazy people like me) 

If you are already using it, just ignore me. 

Here are few links on EI that I think are pretty good:

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/magazine/Magazine/Estimative-Index-Fertilization-Method.html

http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/62-The-Estimative-Index-of-Dosing-or-No-Need-for-Test-Kits

http://www.barrreport.com/forumdisplay.php/38-Estimative-Index


----------



## Niyona (Feb 20, 2010)

How well do the GBR pair and the Betta get along?


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

fastfreddie said:


> Oh no, don't be sad and don't lose interest. You can whip that algae. Don't worry!
> 
> I think you are on the right track by reducing wattage and photoperiod. If you lose a species or two, don't worry about it. You can add them back later. Too much light is the #1 reason behind algae. Start with reducing light. That will slow the tank down, and then you can focus on plant deficiencies and getting consistent Co2 levels. Once those are in check, you can add some higher light plants back in, and you may be surprised to see them grow, even at light levels below what you are using now.


Thanks for the encouragment  this is the first time in the year that the tank has been running that I've had algae this bad and it's pretty discouraging.

I'm not doing EI yet, I'm dosing with the Flourish line for now (NPK, Iron, Trace, Comprehensive) per instructions and all was going well until I changed the substrate honestly. Then algae just started to explode. it almost feels like the substrate change had something to do with it but I don't know how likely that is...

I do plan to go EI once I run out of the flourish line and buy dry ferts, but at this point I feel I'd just be feeding the algae since EI is essentially overdosing nutrients with a weekly reset. My logic may be wrong though...help me understand if you can!

I've got to get this algae kicked though, it's getting to be so terrible to look at my once-pretty tank to see my favorite plants (the lutea crypt and anubias) absolutely covered with algae...and GDA all over the side walls.

I swapped out the 26 watt spirals with the old 13 watt ones and cut my photoperiod down to 5 hours today. I'm hoping that will start to help...I'm just dreading losing an embarassingly high dollar amount worth of red/high light plants in the process. Oh well, it's called a learning experience for a reason I suppose.



Niyona said:


> How well do the GBR pair and the Betta get along?


The betta is going to move shortly as I'm pushing my stocking to the limit, but for now they get along swimmingly. Pardon that super lame pun


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Best way to get rid of the gda (green dust algae) is to leave it alone for 3-4 weeks and let it live out it's life cycle. You will be able to tell because your glass will get darker and darker with the algae. The worst thing you can do is scrub it since it will just float around in the tank and re-attach itself in a couple of days. After 3-4 weeks scrub the tank, and do a 50% water change. Hopefully that helps.
Sources:me l had it and got rid of it. lt's not that hard to get rid of it. i'd like to say it's one of the easiest types to get rid of. lt really just comes down to being patient.
proof:http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/104116-my-gda-my-40g-56k.html


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

!shadow! said:


> Best way to get rid of the gda (green dust algae) is to leave it alone for 3-4 weeks and let it live out it's life cycle. You will be able to tell because your glass will get darker and darker with the algae. The worst thing you can do is scrub it since it will just float around in the tank and re-attach itself in a couple of days. After 3-4 weeks scrub the tank, and do a 50% water change. Hopefully that helps.
> Sources:me l had it and got rid of it. lt's not that hard to get rid of it. i'd like to say it's one of the easiest types to get rid of. lt really just comes down to being patient.
> proof:http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/104116-my-gda-my-40g-56k.html


Thank you for this information! I've been scrubbing the hell out of it every 3-4 days since it started cropping up. I'll leave it alone now. I've got all the patience in the world right now because I know I'll have a decently long battle with the algae in my tank now


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

Well the blackout killed the gda, along with most of my HC  but it's bouncing back!

I still have some bba and staghorn on my anubias, but I'm spot-killing that with excel and it's already turning red and dying off. I've cut the lights down to 2x13 watt spiral cfls and everything (but algae!) is growing, and my red plants are still turning red. I'm a happy camper for now, but my tank will surely throw me another curveball at some point so I won't call "victory" just yet.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

you gotta learn somehow right?


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

!shadow! said:


> you gotta learn somehow right?


That is exactly true. All my reading said "better light, better light, as many wpg as you can get!" and things along those lines, but my tank is happily plugging along now, albiet at a slower rate, just as it was before the 26watt bulbs...and without the algae!


----------



## tkblazer (Feb 20, 2010)

tank looks great... gives me some inspiration for my tank


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

tkblazer said:


> tank looks great... gives me some inspiration for my tank


Thank you very much 

on that note though, that thing called "life" has severely thrown a wrench into my tank so to say. Without unloading all my personal drama on you guys, basically my parents are splitting up adn even though I'm a 22 year old adult, I'm seriously down about it. As a result my tank is in a sad state of neglect. I can't remember the last time I fertilized it, all I do is feed the fish. Everything is still alive and growing (incredibly overgrowing actually, it looks like a damn jungle) but it's a mess. I've temporarily lost interest...or moreso the desire to maintain my tank...I may be scarce for a bit but hopefully someday soon I'll get in there with some scissors and get my tank back to normal and be a bit more active on here


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l was wondering what happened to this tank, sorry to hear about your parents. your personal life always is #1 tank #2. lt doesn't hurt to update us with some pictures if you're in the mood


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

!shadow! said:


> l was wondering what happened to this tank, sorry to hear about your parents. you personal life always is #1 tank #2. lt doesn't hurt to update us with some pictures if you're in the mood


Thanks  

Haha I was thinking about taking a pic and posting it just for the humor factor of how awful it looks, but the lights are out now. Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

you lucked out! just keep your head up, time heals all wounds


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, the trim came sooner than anticipated. Now let's just see if I continue to keep up with it XD

Here's the before:








Is there even any fish in there? haha.

And after:








I didn't realize how huge my moss was. My driftwood is absolutely covered now. I might have to start selling a bit off here and there...or maybe I'll just keep collecting it and make it into a moss wall (kinda like that bit of java on the right there that just does its own thing. I haven't decided what it's doing yet, so for now it just chills there.)

I've still got a few sprigs of HC holding on and growing ever so slowly (Yes! Even with all that shade in there the HC had grown an tiny bit) so I'll wait that out and see how it goes. It's not dead, it's growing a bit and it's not something I have to trim? Yeah, I'll let it do its thing.

And then lastly I've got a few photos of something that made me not feel like such a failure, flowers:

















Unfortunately they all got knocked off during EXTREME TANK MAINTENANCE, but hopefully they'll come back. I like them. They're tiny and cute.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I like it. The trim made a huge difference. :icon_smil And I'd never seen RRF flowers before- pretty!


----------



## FastTimes (Oct 16, 2008)

nice tank, looking good.


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm having serious tank meltdown right now!! :'((((((

My rasboras are dropping like flies. I don't quite know what's going on right now but I'm freaking out. I moved some fish into other tanks so I could fill out my school, bought two rasboras, noticed a bit of what I thought was fin rot 2 days ago, did some water changes like one is supposed to for a water quality malady and now they're all dying. 3 are gone, two are floating on their sides, barely moving their gills and the last one seems better off that the rest, but his fins are clamped and he's gilling really hard. I know I will lose the last three all by morning.

I'm positive it's fungal so I'm going to buy some meds tomorrow to prevent this from spreading to my other fish (who as of now are having no issues whatsoever)

I hope I don't lose all my fish


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

you should do a water test( check your nitrates, nitrites, ammonia and ph) that way we could eliminate the possibilities


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

!shadow! said:


> you should do a water test( check your nitrates, nitrites, ammonia and ph) that way we could eliminate the possibilities


Ah yes, I was in a tizzy last night and neglected to mention it. I tested and ammonia was zero, nitrite was zero and nitrate was around 10ppm, where it always sits. GH, KH and PH were all in their normal range. 

I ended up losing all of my rasboras as of today, but every other fish is 100% ok. That's part of why it's so odd.


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

Thought I owed you guys an update.

The tank is still incredibly overgrown, but everything is alive and doing well. I've got a small school of cardinals in place of the rasboras. I miss my little rasboras and sometimes wish I'd gone with more of them rather than the cardinals, but I do like the cardinals.

My boyfriend and I have found our own place and as such this tank will be broken down fairly soon and moved into an awesome-sauce Marineland 27 gallon cube with LED lighting (I'll likely still use the hood I have now as well, given the LED is small enough to allow for this). Hopefully the process will begin as early as tomorrow!

I'll be using my XP2 on it (I am NOT letting this filter go to waste! Even if I'm not getting the 56 column it was intended for due to space constraints) and I'm hoping it won't be too much chaos, though I've read on here of folks using them on their 29 gallon tanks.


----------



## Heatherdersh (Nov 4, 2009)

Cube has been purchased, assembled and is clearing up as I type  

Hopefully I'll get the plants in tonight (though it will be sparse...I've only got ten gallons worth of plants) it's clearing up quickly. No pictures as of now as I'm currently sans internet, but hopefully soon. And it will have its own thread asap


----------

